# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Problem with a Miami Fibreglass Pool

## friedrice

We have a Miami fibreglass pool that was installed in the early 90's that has a large ridge running along the bottom of it.This has been caused by possibly sand movement underneath the pool as this is what the base is made up of.  Is their anything that can be done to repair this as it looks as if it could split at any time.We also have a few bubble pockets appearing in different parts of the pool.We live in the Hunter valley NSW so any recommendations would be very much appreciated.  Thanks for any advise ,  Happy New Year

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Is this an all fibreglass pool? or is the base a simple liner. 
If it solid glass it can be repaired but only after it's drained and dry. 
Please advise and I might be able to point you in the right direction. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## friedrice

Hi Oldsaltoz, The pool is a moulded fibreglass pool only ie all one piece.It has pavers around the edge that are cemented in and also bushrock on another side that is permanently cemented in as well.Will the pool pop out if drained? I can email you a photo if required . thankyou

----------


## Oldsaltoz

There will be no need to remove the pool to complete repairs, fibreglass is very easy to repair. 
Though it does sound like some movement has taken place with a ridge along bottom, was this original to stiffen the structure? 
You will have no problems finding someone who will repair it if you feel it's beyond a DIY project. 
You should get a quote from a pool company and also from your local boat yard or boat builders. 
Not having inspected it myself It sounds like a cut each side of the ridge, excavate and back fill, cover in plastic and fibreglass a new strip into the bottom, then finish with some flow-coat (resin and pigment) that matches the existing colour. 
The only tricky bit is that the area must be dry before any fibreglassing and top coating can be done, but doable. 
Good luck. :Smilie:  
PS I have built and repaired many boats and other things over the years with fibreglass.

----------


## friedrice

Thanks for the advise I was worried that the fibre glass pool would pop up if the water was pumped out of the pool.Well sounds like a job for the coler months as we are using the pool constantly at the momment 36c  here today.Will get a few quotes in the mean time it is a 45000 litre pool and as we are about 40mins  from the coast maybe a pool shop may have some recommendations .
Cheers mate,

----------


## GeoffW1

Hi, 
There is an appreciable risk that the pool will indeed pop out of the ground if emptied. It is a function of the groundwater level and how well the pressure relief valve in the pool bottom functions. If there is a standpipe installed in the coping at the deep end (there should be) you can see in it what the groundwater level is like.  
This need not necessarily be an immediate function of your local rainwater, if there is natural subsurface drainage in the vicinity. There certainly is with our pool. In order to ever drain ours completely, I have been warned that I would need to remove the pressure relief valve mushroom cap, and place in there a sump pump to make sure groundwater is kept low. Alternatively I could place the sump pump intake down the standpipe, if it can lift the water that distance.  How To Empty A Fiberglass Swimming Pool Without Destroying It 
Since there is usually only one of these valves installed, at the deep end, the pool can (rarely though) still lift at one end only if insufficient means has been installed, under the pool bottom, for groundwater to move from one end of the pool to the pressure relief valve at the other. This would be at a minimum, a sand layer, and better, some sort of ag drainage.  
It is also a good idea to brace the pool crossways if emptied.  Paint for pool: Hydrostatic Valves and Pool Bracing 
BTW, our pool has been in since 1991, and has developed osmosis bubbles in the gelcoat (that is the cause). They have been there now for some years, and have not split. As far as I can discover, they are managed (hopefully slowed) in progress by keeping the ph level well in spec, and the salt level well up to maximum if it is that sort of pool. I am not going to do anything else about it. 
For further advice you could contact SPASA. It certainly existed in NSW, but the only live link now is this one  SPASA QLD - Links 
Cheers

----------


## friedrice

Thanks GeoffW1 for your detailed info that you have passed on to me.I will endeavour to have this rectified sometime in April when the pool is not in use.fingers crossed mate.
Cheers

----------


## rusel

friedrice
This bring back memory's from my glassing days
I was asked to have a look at a fibreglass pool at the bottom of his garden. He had decided to repaint it, so he empty it by running the pump over night (had self cut off) and off to bed he went,
Next morning he found the remnants of his pool. 
The top of the sides had started to collapse inward about 2 feet at top edge which save the pool floating up but the water did try it best at pushing the bottom up till it put a Y shaped split down the centre of the bottom and cracking the corners where bottom meet sides.  
That was a fun repair  :No: 
Russell

----------

